# Unstimmigkeiten Ant - Eclipse



## bygones (16. Jun 2009)

Hi,

ich habe folgenden Code

```
public static <T extends DataObject> T createNew(ModelClass modelClass) {
  return _backend.createNew(modelClass);
}
```
DataObject und ModelClass sind beides Interfaces ohne weitere Generics.

Eclipse kompiliert mir dieses Code stueck ohne Probleme (jdk 1.6.0_07)

Ant scheitert daran mit der Meldung:

```
type parameters of <T>T cannot be determined;
no unique maximal instance exists for type variable T with upper bounds T,de.ibfs.bcube.DataObject
    return _backend.createNew(modelClass);
```
ant ist 1.7.1

muss ich ant updaten oder gibts da n trick dies zu umgehen ? (vll ohne Code aenderung ?)


----------



## maki (16. Jun 2009)

> Eclipse kompiliert mir dieses Code stueck ohne Probleme (jdk 1.6.0_07)


SIcher dass nicht der JDT Compiler verwendet wird, wie üblich unter Eclipse?


----------



## bygones (17. Jun 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> SIcher dass nicht der JDT Compiler verwendet wird, wie üblich unter Eclipse?


gut moeglich... kann ich leider grad nicht nachschauen...

bin grad auf der suche JDT in ant zu verwenden...

weiss jemand in wo in den eclipse jars ich "org.eclipse.jdt.core.JDTCompilerAdapter" finde ?


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jun 2009)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:


> weiss jemand in wo in den eclipse jars ich "org.eclipse.jdt.core.JDTCompilerAdapter" finde ?


Sollte in org.eclipse.jdt.core sein, aber was willst du damit?
Was passiert wenn du von cmd line kompilierst?


----------



## bygones (18. Jun 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Sollte in org.eclipse.jdt.core sein, aber was willst du damit?
> Was passiert wenn du von cmd line kompilierst?


war es nicht... habe org.eclipse.jdt.core_3.4.4.v_894_R34x.jar wo es nicht zu finden ist.

wenn ich es eben von cmd line kompiliere bekomme ich den oben genannten fehler - der nicht in Eclipse auftritt, wo es kompiliert.

Daher wollte ich es mal ausprobieren von cmd aus den jdt kompilier zu nutzen.

Schlussendlich wird eher der code umgestellt um nicht gleiche src mit versch. kompiliern zu bauen...


----------

